# Solar Combiner Box Help



## macc2323 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello, I need advice on what type of solar combiner box to use. Im looking to purchase a pre wired model with MC4 connectors from www.solarpowercombinerbox.com. they have a 6 string model with fuses or circuit breakers. Does it matter what type I use?
My setup is 6 strings, each string has six 120W panels in series. Any advice somebody can give on fuses or breakers would be great. Thanks


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

What charge controller do you have?; 6 120 watt panels in series is 100-300v output and 15-20amps output. If your combining, are you putting more in series or going to parallel the strings?Need more info to help, what voltage and current is each panel? what charge controller? You need to match your combiner with your voltage and current load.

As for fuse/breakers. I would want at least one fuse per series string and then fuse on the output


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

If you're asking whether* use* fuses or breakers, I'd use breakers, personally....or get some spare fuses. 

If you're asking what *SIZE *of fuse or breaker, as Gary said....need more info. Come back with the exact specs off the back label on the panel.


----------



## SteveRobertson (Aug 27, 2015)

I've always used Square D QO series breakers for combiners in my installations. They are DC Rated up to 125VDC, and are MUCH cheaper than the specialty breakers. Just wire them up like you would any standard combiner box, and as long as you have them properly grounded, the inspector will be happy. I use outdoor 6 position sub-panels. They run less than $40.00 at Home Depot or Lowes off shelf:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Square-D...oad-Center-with-Cover-QO612L100RBCP/100071456

Square D Voltage specifications here:
http://www.schneider-electric.com/p...akers/7218-dual-rated-ac-dc-circuit-breakers/


----------

